# Under the Skin: Deutscher Trailer zum erotischen Scarlett Johansson-Film



## FlorianStangl (12. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Under the Skin: Deutscher Trailer zum erotischen Scarlett Johansson-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Under the Skin: Deutscher Trailer zum erotischen Scarlett Johansson-Film


----------



## kidou1304 (12. August 2014)

film an sich is vlt gut..kp, aber sehe echt selten solch mMn schlechte Trailer..-.-


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2014)

irgendwie erinnert der Trailer so an was selbst gebasteltem, nur von einem der´s nicht kann


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. August 2014)

Laut imdb.com ist der 10.Oktober hier in Deutschland nicht der Kinostart, sondern die DVD Premiere.
Der Film ist nämlich bereits im Zeitraum März-Mai überall auf der Welt im Kino angelaufen, nur hierher hat er es irgendwie nicht geschafft.


----------

